# Road Bed options?



## Dharma48 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello train enthusiasts!

I only use my LGB trains around the two Christmas trees I put up every year, but I don’t like the look of the track simply sitting around the edge of the tree skirt or simply on the carpet. I know LGB produced some gray roadbed a few years ago but it seems like it is impossible to find.

Is there anything similar that I can buy? I only use one 4ft circle of track under each tree so straight pieces of roadbed aren’t necessary. I could swear I saw some paintable wood roadbed on the net a few months ago but it seems to have disappeared.

Thanks for all your help!

Matthew


----------



## Stratham Controller (Oct 22, 2012)

*road bed options*

why not cut out a circle of plywood or chipboard and use artificial turf asthe road bed.


----------



## bada2445 (Dec 30, 2012)

For adding interest and enough height to enable simulating a frozen stream extending outside the circle (you'll need a pair of straight track sections and a bridge), I place brick paver sections to form a 4 ft circle around the tree. Then cover all pavers and the available floor space beneath the tree (all around) with a sheet of white batting to establish a snowy landscape. Place and connect track on top of the batting covered pavers. I predict you'll like the effect and will be "hit" with some new ideas about structure, tree and placement of people, etc.


----------

